# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Het overlijden aan euthanasie is gestegen

## Leontien

In het jaarverslag van de vijf regionale toetsingscommissies euthanasie stond afgelopen maandag dat mensen die in 2012 overleden aan euthanasie met 13 procent is gestegen te opzichte van 2011. We hebben het dan over 3.965 mensen die overleden zijn aan euthanasie, 185 personen door hulp bij zelfdoding en 38 door een combinatie daarvan.

Veel van deze mensen hebben kanker (3.251), daarna mensen die aandoeningen hebben aan het zenuwstelsel (257) en gevolgd door art- en vaataandoeningen (156).

Had jij deze stijging verwacht?

----------


## Nora

Volgens mij is er de afgelopen jaren veel gepraat over euthanasie. Dat zou wel eens voor de stijging hebben gezorgd.

----------

